# New topic, or reply error



## DTH-TT (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi, got a problem when posting, type out all the info to either a reply or new post, click submit, thinking its worked.
Then check later to find that I've no new posts or replies to other posts when checking.

Also how do I gain access to the marketplace? as this would be useful (I think) having acquired an 18yr old TT that needs fixes/upgrades.

Many thanks
Duncan
DTH-TT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Duncan, Perhaps you have been logged out.Log out & log back in again.
For Market Place & PM access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## DTH-TT (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks Hoggy.

Will do that later.


----------



## DTH-TT (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi Hoggy,
PayPal for stickers done.
Thanks.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

DTH-TT said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> PayPal for stickers done.
> Thanks.


Ah it's my turn. Thanks for your kind contribution. You have full forum and PM access and stickers coming your way


----------

